# Grand Canyon Guidebook - $20



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

GCPBA has the Grand Canyon RiverMaps guidebook, 6th edition, that we will sell for $20 plus mailing cost. 

RiverMaps now has the 7th edition available, with negligible changes over the 6th ed. Rather than send back our 6ths to RiverMaps for a credit to the purchase of the 7ths, we're offering them to the Buzz first.

Priority Mail is $7. We like that better than Media Mail, even if it's about $3.50 more, because it's more reliable.

So, for $27, you can have a new Grand Canyon guidebook for yourself.

Write an email to treasurer-at-gcpba.org or send a PM with your name, address, and email. We'll send to you a Paypal Request for Money so that you can make a credit card payment.

Do it now! We don't have a lot of the 6ths to sell or return. We're sending our 6th editions back to RiverMaps this Saturday, May 26.

Thanks to all.

GCPBA


----------

